# July 4th



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

American holiday observing the ratification of the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 21, 2022)

I love that painting of the Continental Congress and the 5 man drafting Committee. I have visited the graves of 11 signers of the DoI.Thomas Jefferson's grave at Monticello was awesome to stand at and take pictures. The Graff house he wrote the Declaration in no longer exists, but a replica stands.

Of course, standing in Declaration Chamber in Independence Hall was beyond thrilling for me. I love Philadelphia and Washington, D.C.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2022)

John Adams, portrayed by William Daniels, envisions the glorious future for the new nation.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## ohioboy (Jun 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> John Adams, portrayed by William Daniels, envisions the glorious future for the new nation.


Visited his burial site also many years ago, fascinating! His son, John Quincy, buried in the same vault. The only place in the United States where two Presidents and their wives are buried side by side. 

https://www.findagrave.com/memorial/6/john-adams

In Quincy also visited the Adams family home, Peacefield, and also the birth homes of both Presidents, called Saltbox houses.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 21, 2022)

...


----------



## officerripley (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Jun 23, 2022)

(my annual public-service announcement)

If you go forth
With a fifth on the fourth
You may not go forth
On the fifth..
Don't drink and drive!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2022)

Backyard  fireworks show   ...  it gets more elaborate  as it goes on


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2022)

this bears repeating and it's definitely worth sharing, so please do...



​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Backyard  fireworks show   ...  it gets more elaborate  as it goes on


That's amazing for a "backyard" display!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 23, 2022)

My old neighborhood used to have a lot of backyard fireworks as well as hordes of people who went to the park a block away and set off fireworks until like 2:00 in the morning. Along with that were probably hundreds of scared to death dogs, many of which ran away. The fireworks menace began in mid June and didn't end until the end of July. They had some huge fireworks displays at the park, yet the police never did anything about it. They weren't public shows. Maybe nobody called the police, or maybe they just had other things to do.

My new neighborhood seems a lot quieter. I haven't heard any explosions yet. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 1, 2022)

In honor of all the help the French provided us during our Revolution, I'll be making French fries this evening! Plus a cheeseburger.

If not for Ben Franklin's persuasive skills and the hatred the French had for the British, we might not have gained our independence.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2022)

Let us not forget the two Polish generals who were making their names known by helping ensure the Revolutionary War was a victory for the colonies and even fighting for slaves’ freedom.

Casimir Pulaski
Many failed European generals sought to go to America, but Franklin had heard of Pulaski’s successes against Russia and agreed to bring him.





Tadeusz Kościuszko
It was his skill that helped win the Battle of Saratoga, as his defenses disrupted the British advance. The victory at Saratoga turned the tide of the war, and Kościuszko was reassigned to West Point, where his fortifications were praised as some of the most innovative of the period.





*Pierogi for supper tonight*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

I'll be home with my pets.  My bird got upset hearing some fireworks last week.  She darted out of her cage frantically and flew around.  She always flies around here but it was the way she dove out that showed she got frightened.  I kept reassuring her that everything was ok.  I'll be doing that this weekend too if she gets scared .  I'm already tired of hearing fireworks.  Lots of them last night.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh yes a Happy 4th to all!


----------



## Blessed (Jul 2, 2022)

We had them here tonight and the dogs went crazy.  I don't think it is only the noise that scares them, I think if it is painful for them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 2, 2022)

On this Independence day, remember that our Founding Fathers were highly educated intellectuals who fled the tyranny of the British church.

Aspire to be like our Founding Fathers! 







I have a haircut like John Adams. I wonder if that counts.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll be home with my pets.  My bird got upset hearing some fireworks last week.  She darted out of her cage frantically and flew around.  She always flies around here but it was the way she dove out that showed she got frightened.  I kept reassuring her that everything was ok.  I'll be doing that this weekend too if she gets scared .  I'm already tired of hearing fireworks.  Lots of them last night.



Yes,   can be a very traumatizing time  for our pets.  
 I feel badly for dogs left  outside during fireworks.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Jan14 (Jul 2, 2022)

Blessed said:


> We had them here tonight and the dogs went crazy.  I don't think it is only the noise that scares them, I think if it is painful for them.


It scares my cats also!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Liberty (Jul 2, 2022)

Blessed said:


> We had them here tonight and the dogs went crazy.  I don't think it is only the noise that scares them, I think if it is painful for them.


This year, in Galveston, they are having a drone light show instead of the animal hurting 
fireworks.  Hope this catches on as its beautiful!


https://www.khou.com/article/life/g...show/285-36963ecd-de61-497a-97d4-8a03f831c3e6


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 2, 2022)

I heard maybe a dozen or so fireworks explosions last night. My dog barks in response to the noise, but they don't scare him like they do a lot of dogs. 

I'd like to see fireworks outlawed. Drone light shows are the wave of the future. They don't have the noise or fire danger associated with traditional fireworks and a lot more spectacular displays can be created with them. At may age, there's not much novelty with traditional fireworks. I've seen it all before, so I welcome drone shows. 

Our Founding Fathers embraced new technology and change for the better. They would have welcomed the transition to drone light shows.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2022)

Liberty said:


> This year, in Galveston, they are having a drone light show instead of the animal hurting
> fireworks.  Hope this catches on as its beautiful!
> View attachment 227553
> 
> https://www.khou.com/article/life/g...show/285-36963ecd-de61-497a-97d4-8a03f831c3e6


That's a great idea.  I hope other cities will do it too.  I'm so tired of fireworks and the harm they do.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2022)

I always had a crush on George Washington.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2022)

Minutemen... had to ready "in a minute".


----------



## Liberty (Jul 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I always had a crush on George Washington.


When we were in Williamsburg, Va.  (hub worked on the Busch Brewery) there...well, I learned from the "D A R's"
that supposedly Alexander Hamilton had the best looking calves in the colonies...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2022)

Liberty said:


> When we were in Williamsburg, Va.  (hub worked on the Busch Brewery) there...well, I learned from the "D A R's"
> that supposedly Alexander Hamilton had the best looking calves in the colonies...lol.


Oh, that's so cool, Lib!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, that's so cool, Lib!


Alexander Hamilton





https://livinggilded.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexander-hamilton-and-his-sexy-calves.html


----------



## Been There (Jul 3, 2022)

I find it somewhat bizarre how patriotic we are on certain holidays and then after those holidays are over, we go back to trashing our country. 
Memorial Day, Flag Day, July 4, Veteran's Day, Constitution Day and even 9/11 are all flag waving holidays.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 3, 2022)

Myths of the American Revolution 
You think you know about the Revolutionary War? The American Revolution. The Declaration of Independence, the Midnight Ride, Valley Forge, the whole glorious chronicle of the colonists’ rebellion against British tyranny is in the American DNA.

Yet much of what you know is not entirely true. Perhaps more than any defining moment in American history, the War of Independence is swathed in myths, the beliefs are not borne out by the facts. Click on the link above and learn some of the real facts.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)

Ray Charles performs "America the Beautiful"


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> I find it somewhat bizarre how patriotic we are on certain holidays and then after those holidays are over, we go back to trashing our country.
> Memorial Day, Flag Day, July 4, Veteran's Day, Constitution Day and even 9/11 are all flag waving holidays.


I find it bizarre that you find that bizarre.  As a Senior, you should recognize human nature when you see it.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 3, 2022)

There's nothing wrong with pointing out when our country gets too far from the ideals of our Founding Fathers. Actually, it's patriotic to do so.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> I find it somewhat bizarre how patriotic we are on certain holidays and then after those holidays are over, we go back to trashing our country.
> Memorial Day, Flag Day, July 4, Veteran's Day, Constitution Day and even 9/11 are all flag waving holidays.


I don't trash my country!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Myths of the American Revolution
> You think you know about the Revolutionary War? The American Revolution. The Declaration of Independence, the Midnight Ride, Valley Forge, the whole glorious chronicle of the colonists’ rebellion against British tyranny is in the American DNA.
> 
> Yet much of what you know is not entirely true. Perhaps more than any defining moment in American history, the War of Independence is swathed in myths, the beliefs are not borne out by the facts. Click on the link above and learn some of the real facts.


This is a National holiday here. You think you're enlightening anyone? Your posts about "myths" in a thread such as this are in very poor taste.



SeniorBen said:


> There's nothing wrong with pointing out when our country gets too far from the ideals of our Founding Fathers. Actually, it's patriotic to do so.


There's a time and thread for everything. This thread is of celebration.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> This is a National holiday here. You think you're enlightening anyone? Your posts about "myths" in a thread such as this are in very poor taste.
> 
> There's a time and thread for everything. This thread is of celebration.


I appreciated HC's post.  Thank you @horseless carriage.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 3, 2022)

Lady Gaga performs the Star Spangled Banner at Super Bowl 50! February 7, 2016

Sensational!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2022)

What are your plans, if any, for July 4th? What foods anticipated?

I am forced to stay home because of eye surgery. Good thing I bought hot dogs and canned beans a few weeks ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2022)

Just set up my little flag and will choose between soup & sandwich and frozen pizza.   Will sit out with the neighbors tonight for awhile.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2022)

debodun said:


> What are your plans, if any, for July 4th? What foods anticipated?
> 
> I am forced to stay home because of eye surgery. Good thing I bought hot dogs and canned beans a few weeks ago.


Not much.  Sitting in with the pets to keep them calm when the fireworks go off.  I may go outside for awhile and see if any of my neighbors are sitting out tonight.  We have new owners here and they threw out most of our tables and chairs to sit out with so not many will probably be out there.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 3, 2022)

Tonight will be filled with the area fireworks.  That means my evening will be filled with upset and frightend dogs.  Non stop barking and lots of petting, hugs and kisses. We will all be exhausted when it is over and settle down for a good sleep.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 3, 2022)

This evening and tomorrow evening, I'm going to try to find a movie related to the 4th in some way.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> This is a National holiday here. You think you're enlightening anyone? Your posts about "myths" in a thread such as this are in very poor taste.


Lighten up RR, they are not myths, and I wouldn't denigrate your country for one second, I love the US. Underneath your avatar I see that you are from Connecticut, a State in Southern New England. I live in Hampshire, old England, but I do consider it an honour that both my county and my country have been blessed and remembered when New England & New Hampshire were chosen as names in the new territories.

Furthermore, my post wasn't about the "Mother" country trying to put the colonials in their place, far from it, I took the comments from the American publication: "The Smishsonian Magazine," deliberately so that my argument couldn't be misconstrued. It seems that I got it wrong, so sorry, enjoy your Independence Holiday and if you carry an early American flag:

Chanting: "Down with the British!" Believe you me, I'm with you, heart & soul.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)

Five Main Reasons The British Lost The Revolutionary War





1. The Failure to Capture or Disband Washington’s Army
2. Parliament Opinion On The War Was Split
3. The Franco-American Alliance
4. Lack of Loyalist Support
5. Inability to Efficiently Supply the British Army


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)

Independence Hall inside
​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2022)

_MAN BITES DOG!
_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2022)

Bonnie said:


>


;*Rick and I got married in December 2001. Right after the tragedy. Before dinner, instead of the traditional benediction, we had everyone stand, and then played this song.  Some people seemed to have their eyes start to water,  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Independence Hall inside
> ​


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227772


You too.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 227699


You too.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy 4th of July.  On my way home before dark, I saw red, white, and blue fireworks, but I didn't hear noise. Maybe I will be able to take a picture tomorrow to post.


----------



## Bella (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 4, 2022)

The Americans won, we lost. They get the holiday, we go to work. Well some of us do.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 4, 2022)

Love the holiday and the history, but will spend most of the evening and probably the later part of the day being a therapist to my dog once the firework detonations begin…


----------



## oldman (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## IKE (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

Whatever ya'll do today, stay safe, cool and hydrated.


----------



## Trila (Jul 4, 2022)

I have had this as my FB profile picture for many years.

HAPPY INDEPENDENT DAY!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Wow, I sure like these, Rose.  So important for us to remember.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2022)

When the neighborhood fireworks start it will sound like a minor war zone.  Luckily, fireworks don't bother our dog or the granddog we're watching this week.  Early evening DH & I will probably take a swim, then we'll walk the neighborhood with the dogs and admire the various fireworks that are being set off.  

I've had dogs who freaked out with fireworks and had to medicate them to get them through the holiday, but since that's not my situation at the moment, I will enjoy the lights and booms.  (Virtually all fireworks are illegal in Los Angeles, but the enforcement is incredibly lax.)


----------



## Trila (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

StarSong said:


> When the neighborhood fireworks start it will sound like a minor war zone.  Luckily, fireworks don't bother our dog or the granddog we're watching this week.  Early evening DH & I will probably take a swim, then we'll walk the neighborhood with the dogs and admire the various fireworks that are being set off.
> 
> *I've had dogs who freaked out with fireworks and had to medicate them to get them through the holiday, *but since that's not my situation at the moment, I will enjoy the lights and booms.  (Virtually all fireworks are illegal in Los Angeles, but the enforcement is incredibly lax.)



*Thundershirts* work well for fireworks (and thunderstorms)  .... both for dogs and cats.

If you don't have one though,   maybe a little petting   helps


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

Thundershirt =


----------



## Trila (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 4, 2022)

We still have a few heroes in our country...


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th of July to my neighbours to the south.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2022)

My plans for preparing a holiday meal got derailed due to eye surgery. I am opening a can of Bush's beans and putting cut-up hot dogs in them; it;s a one dish meal. A handful of corn chip will have to substitute for home-made cornbread.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2022)

And then there's this...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

I sure wish ya'll would stop showing those hotdogs.  I need refill my propane tank so I can have some.  Nothing better than a dog cooked on the grill with a little bit of that dark char and the snap that comes with it.


----------



## MrPants (Jul 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Happy 4th!

I watched the Hot Dog eating contest in Coney Island today. It looked like a pretty cool event to be in attendance at. Crowd was HUGE!!

I had heard of this event before but had never seen it actually happening live on TV. I also didn't realize it drew such a huge crowd  Apparently it's connected to the Nathan's Famous Hot Dog place that is also there in Coney Island.

It made me hungry for a hot dog but alas, I don't think we can get Nathan's Famous dogs here in Canada


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

These fireworks are amazing! I saw some formations I'd never seen before. I watched half of it on my T.V. last night (You Tube via Roku), with the mute on.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

When one of my grandfathers was a little boy, he watched the Statue of Liberty come in to NY.  It means something to me.  I have this poster on inside of my apartment door.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 5, 2022)

My son and i were taking an evening stroll and commenting that withe the price of fireworks it was amazing the amount of people with those professional type that blow very high into the air .
one group was so loud it was setting off car alarms in the neighborhood also...... not much lights/ sparks show for the intensity of the noise 

Today as i drove out of the neighborhood it was filthy with paper / and exploded items all over the road....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2022)

Do you believe this ??  

WASHINGTON D.C. (WWTI) — Legislation titled the “Make American Flags in America Act of 2022” has been introduced to Congress. 
If passed, the bipartisan legislation would require all American flags displayed on federal property, or American flags purchased by federal agencies to be manufactured completely in the United States and be made from U.S. materials.

....https://www.informnny.com/abc50-now...-bill-to-have-american-flags-made-in-america/


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Do you believe this ??
> 
> WASHINGTON D.C. (WWTI) — Legislation titled the “Make American Flags in America Act of 2022” has been introduced to Congress.
> If passed, the bipartisan legislation would require all American flags displayed on federal property, or American flags purchased by federal agencies to be manufactured completely in the United States and be made from U.S. materials.
> ...


Talk about a pointless teacup of water being bailed out of an ocean of problems.  An example of political grandstanding at its finest.  

Like there aren't dozens of pressing, important matters for them to be considering rather than this foolishness.


----------

